# Hip Issues in Puppies?



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Our puppy likes to lay in basically a spread eagle fashion - on his stomach with his legs straight out behind him. He does this all the time. I was curious if this was normal, and have found something on line that this is a tell-tale sign of hip displasia. I also found info on the bunny hopping when running. He does it to some degree, but I do think he also separates he back legs a bit when he runs. I wouldn't call it a full blown bunny hop. 

Does the laying out straight with the legs behind him mean we are destined for hip dyplasia or should we not be concerned with this behavior? Do other dogs lay this way and don't have issues?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah has the frog legs thing from time to time when he sleeps or is laying on the floor, so does Scout. I think it's normal. 

Does he bunny hop up steps?


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

We actually don't have him doing any steps over 1, and that's stepping out of the house. If I recall, he seems to do that one step one back leg at a time, but I'll have to pay attention to that. If it's more than that one step, we've been carrying him as I read it wasn't good to have them doing to many steps, jumping, crazy running, etc while they are still growing and developing. 

As for the laying thing, our other Golden never laid like that so I was starting to get a bit concerned. He lays like that a lot! I'm reading differing opinions on line too - some things say you cannot read into the signs before they are 9 mths of age, particularly with Goldens. Other things say these are the signs even if they are puppies! 

When he sits, I think he seems to sit with his legs off to the side a bit - I guess like a frog sit? I read that could be a sign too.


----------



## Barleyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Frog dog*

Our guy lies around like that all the time. The kids call him frog dog. Someone told us it was a sign of good hips in puppies but I have no idea if that's true.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sometimes I think the internet can cause more harm than good  One must have SEVERAL signs for it to be HD. 

First of all many dogs sleep spread eagle like you mentioned sometimes upside down too. I think it looks TOTALLY comfortable don't you? To a degree all dogs can bunny hop too. PLEASE DO NOT WORRY unless you have reason.

If you got your pup from a reputable breeder and the parents had their clearances, you should not need to worry. If your breeder were a questionable one, I would discuss with your vet your concerns and let him explain in detail what could be signs of problems. When the pup gets neutered, you could have preliminary xrays taken to check. Most dogs continue to grow and change so they are not fail safe, but you can have a good idea what shape your pup is in.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is not uncommon for a dog to lie this way, froggy legged. There is no evidence that it means anything with regard to the hips.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

*The web gets me all the time...*

I'm happy to hear that other puppies and doggies lay that way and are NOT diagnosed with hip dysplasia. And a very good point about the web!  
Research and information on the web can be a fabulous tool...for someone like me (I will admit I'm a bit of a worry wort) you can get caught up in symptoms that really aren't symptoms! I have decided I want to get his hips x-ray'd when the time is appropriate so we know what we are up against if anything. That way we can make decisions early on to help our little guy along as necessary. In general we're trying to help him along now by doing slow growth, a better quality food, limited running, limited steps, etc.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

luvgolds said:


> I'm happy to hear that other puppies and doggies lay that way and are NOT diagnosed with hip dysplasia. And a very good point about the web!
> Research and information on the web can be a fabulous tool...for someone like me (I will admit I'm a bit of a worry wort) you can get caught up in symptoms that really aren't symptoms! I have decided I want to get his hips x-ray'd when the time is appropriate so we know what we are up against if anything. That way we can make decisions early on to help our little guy along as necessary. In general we're trying to help him along now by doing slow growth, a better quality food, limited running, limited steps, etc.


All these things will help your dog get off to the right start. I may be over sensitive because I do have an HD dog, she was diagnosed as a puppy. I don't wish it on anyone. I heard a lot of good and bad things, via the web, and any questions I did have I discussed with my vet. I still do. That is your ultimate source. If you have one like me that you trust and have a good relationship with. 

Enjoy your puppy, but also let him be a puppy! I think we over protect kids these days too!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for your insight Max's Mom - I'm sure you have a lot of good insight having lived through it! And good point on letting my puppy be a puppy. I'm sure he certainly does not want an overly-protective mommy. What's the fun in that??  I agree kids are also way over protected now-a-days too. I think of the stuff I did as a kid, and well, it just doesn't fly today! 

Yes, we have a fabulous vet who we trust fully, so that is good for us. The next time we see our vet is in 2 weeks, and since this question wasn't mission critical I figured I'd post it to my online friends...I will admit, though, I may just ask her too!  We have already talked to her about doing the x-ray's.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

*Hazel and frog legs*

Hazel is almost 16 weeks old and a lot of the time when she lays down she has 'frog legs'. She did this at the vet's office when she was 13 weeks and he said that was a good sign.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Dakota did this his entire life. In fact when he came to me, the first 30 seconds I saw him he layed down in the yard and was flat as a pancake.

He never had any hip problems in 10 years.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow could never lay like that and Tucker chooses not maybe. I love when they do the flying squirrel. Shadow had severe HD as a pup. I look back at photos now and see his legs used to just flop to the sides when sitting.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Of the three dogs I have had OFA x-rays done on - Pyper lays like this all the time (OFA Fair), he daughter never lays like this (OFA Fair), and no relation Cooper never lays like this (OFA good). I think some dogs simply like to lay like this and other dogs don't!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I've heard that it is actually a sign of GOOD hips. My mom's lab/husky mix, 10, has done this her whole life - still does...and she is solid as a rock. Her other dog - a choc. lab, also 10...has never laid like that and she has really bad hips...


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Just letting you all know I was able to enjoy my Harley last evening without even one thought of "oh my gosh, why is he laying like that???".

That's progress!! Thanks for all your input - it really did calm my worries!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Riley does it all the time. Seems to be a favorite position. We call it the rug pose:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey is almost 2 and lies like this all the time...

Here is an example of her at the park a little while back 










Her legs aren't exactly fully extended back in this one - but you get the point!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

The way Bailey is laying in that picture is exactly the way Harley lays!! He doesn't put his legs straight out, but to the sides like that.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I've heard that laying froggy style is sign of good hips and vice versa.. IMO I think its just a "myth" because I have seen dogs with good or excellent hips lay froggy and I have seen dogs with poor hips lay like that.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Is this what you guys are talking about (frog's legs)? Besides, I needed to practice posting a picture in a message - I've always failed at it in the past. 










Thanks!
-Trids



mikeynote said:


> Hazel is almost 16 weeks old and a lot of the time when she lays down she has 'frog legs'. She did this at the vet's office when she was 13 weeks and he said that was a good sign.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Exactly what I was talking about!! Looks just like my Harley!


----------

